# S&W M&P/Model 10-5 in vintage Brauer Bros. Moose Brand Holster.



## TomcatPC (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello
Here is my 1966-1967 era S&W M&P/Model 10-5 .38 Special Cal. Revolver in an "older" Brauer Bros. Moose Brand Field Holster that I found at a local gun show for $5. Sorry that the photo is not better quality.
Mark


----------

